# breeders in Ohio area?



## kschron (Feb 2, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows of any good breeders in Ohio or surrounding states. I live in Cleveland, but would be willing to travel for the right puppy. I have seen that some people get their puppies shipped- has anyone done this? It worries me a bit since I would like to visit the breeder and meet the parents. Any suggestions would be great.

Also, I don't plan on showing or breeding this dog. In the future, I do hope to get her certified as a therapy dog-so I'm looking for a good temperment above all. and of course the beautiful look of a german shepherd









Thanks!
Kirsten


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Are you looking for European lines? Certain colors?

http://www.wilmothdogs.com


is near Akron - nice dogs, and breeders of good reputation

Lee


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Please Please do your homework. There is alot of good information on this site on what to look for in a good breeder. Please stay clear of backyard breeders and petshops.


----------



## kjwalker95 (Feb 7, 2008)

I would be happy to recommend Julie Richards-Mostosky as a great small breeder in southern Michigan. She breeds for health and sound temperments above all else. It's also great that the dogs come out beautiful as well. Several of her dogs have been trained as therapy dogs and leader dogs for the blind. http://www.24kgsd.com I would also check her blog as many clients return and blog about their dogs achievements.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I got my handsome, sweet, affectionate and VERY polite Aik from Jim and Nikki Gold (vom haus Gold) in New Philidelphia, Ohio. They breed I think mostly western working lines. Although Aik is from working lines, he is a very mellow guy. His parents are now deceased. The Golds don't do a lot of breeding and I'm not sure how many litters they have nowadays. Always very carefully-chosen lines though. Aik is ten and has never had a health problem--he looks like he's four. 

PM me if interested and I'll call them to see if what they have going on in terms of any planned litters.

Jennifer


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I just talked to Jim Gold last weekend actually. He doesn't have anything coming up soon, but is planning on breeding his Bastin daughter in the spring. So could be worth contacting him about and maybe getting on the waiting list for.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I have been looking into these dogs,

http://www.minternsgermanshepherds.com/


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

What positive can you find in this site??? Generations of pets bred to pets? Hypocrisy in selling on limited when nothing is done of note with the breeding dogs - except if you want to pay more for breeding right Highlights if they have an import in the 3rd generation? 13 breeding females. 

Lee


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: HarleyGirl52874I have been looking into these dogs,
> 
> http://www.minternsgermanshepherds.com/


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Please do a lot of research and listen to the experienced folks on this board (a couple of them are alreday trying to help.)

Ohio is infested with backyard breeders and puppymills. You can more easily see their dogs in animal shelters in Ohio - we never have a lack of GSDs in those and it is due to irresponsible breeders.

Don't trust pictures of surroundings on web sites. Insist on seeing their facilities, including where ALL the dogs are sheltered.

You are doing right by asking here - listen to the people who know. They will give you the good and the bad.

Is there a soapbox icon? I'll step down now.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

I highly recommend Wilmoths...health certified, titled dogs from people with years and years of experience. Doesn't matter if you are looking for a "companion" you still want a well bred dog with excellent temperament and nerves. A family member is one of the most important roles of a good GSD.


----------



## kschron (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you so much to everyone for being so helpful! I am already learning so much from this forum and it is just wonderful to get advice from those who know best. I have looked into some of the breeders mentioned, so hopefully I will be able to find a reputable breeder by summer. This is definately something I don't want to rush into- it would break my heart if I didn't do the research and bought from a backyard breeder or puppy mill. 
Thanks again and hopefully I will be able to post my puppys pics in the future!


----------

